# I really, really, really want this camera...



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

http://www.engadget.com/2011/10/18/canon-announces-eos-1d-x-full-frame-18mp-sensor-14-fps-204-80/


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

That's alot of pennies.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

What are you planning to take pictures of? the space?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Such an incredibly high ISO, fast processors, yet no slow motion ?


----------

